# Partagas Habaneros & Londres



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

How come these two are so cheap when the rest of the line are well...regularly priced? Is it cause they are bad? 
edit: same thing w/the Parisanos. They are all short smokes but the price is very attractive..


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Nely said:


> How come these two are so cheap when the rest of the line are well...regularly priced? Is it cause they are bad?
> edit: same thing w/the Parisanos. They are all short smokes but the price is very attractive..


.
I'm no LLg, but...
I believe they are machine made and hand finished. 
Short filler is used rather than the long filler of most handmade cigars. 
.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

They are machine made cigars as Bruce said. IMO they are harsh and one noted. They also tend to have construction issues. I know some people like them for a quick smoke, but for a couple bucks more you can have a premium hand rolled cigar. Get the Part. shorts instead, a world of difference for not that much more $.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

So that the "secret" huh? They are not totally made by hand. I' looking at partyshorts and R&J Coronitas in Cedros. Thanks guys!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I once unravelled a Party Short. Every single bunched up leaf in there was long filler, and of good quality to boot. A great little cigar.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> I once unravelled a Party Short. Every single bunched up leaf in there was long filler, and of good quality to boot. A great little cigar.


Mo you could go to hell for doing something like that to such a fine cigar. :hn


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Nely said:


> Mo you could go to hell for doing something like that to such a fine cigar. :hn


So long as they have cigars, I don't care where I'm going.


----------

